# Besoin d'aide pour club-internet ?



## alizé (7 Février 2006)

bonjour -sous G5 10 4.4 depuis 1 mois - club internet m'a configuré mail et internet (safari)
deconnexion plus que fréquente - 
est il possible de reconfigurer soi-même, et en subsidiaire, of course toujours, comment, cela m'éviterais le "combien" via FAI avec faille
mais je garde le moral, caporal
tout-tou-tou-tou-ah!  c'est ma première surprise partie sur le site et le forum, alors, ménagez moi, merciiiiii


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

alizé a dit:
			
		

> bonjour -sous G5 10 4.4 depuis 1 mois - club internet m'a configuré mail et internet (safari)
> deconnexion plus que fréquente -
> est il possible de reconfigurer soi-même, et en subsidiaire, of course toujours, comment, cela m'éviterais le "combien" via FAI avec faille
> mais je garde le moral, caporal
> tout-tou-tou-tou-ah!  c'est ma première surprise partie sur le site et le forum, alors, ménagez moi, merciiiiii



Salut et bienvenue alizé! 
Je suis également chez CI. Quel est ton modem, quelle offre?
Moi c'est un routeur Modem Thomson ST530v5... et je l'ai configuré moi même.
Tu peux aller ici où tu auras la marche à suivre...
Mais donne moi plu d'info et je peux toujours essayer de t'en dire plus


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2006)

Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de club-internet.


----------



## djeeb (7 Avril 2006)

Voila, je me suis abonné chez club internet (l'offre adsl 2+) et je n'arrive pas à accéder à Internet via ma borne Airport express.  Je branche  mon modem  (Hitachi AH4021)  sur ma borne  Airport  via un câble ethernet.  Mon Mac (Powerbook G4) reconnait bien la borne, apparement il detecte bien que la borne est connecté à Internet, mais j'ai aucun accés au net. Peut-être un problème de configuration ? Je suis un peu perdu, si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait bien sympa.

@+.


----------



## dga64 (18 Septembre 2006)

bonjour à vous tous, je viens d'acheter un MacBook et je n'arrive pas à lui faire reconnaitre mon modem Sagem 800, et ce malgré le dernier driver du modem. Quand j'ouvre l'icone du modem il marque "modem non branché". Il est vrai que sur le MacBook je n'ai pas la configuration "adaptateur USB" comme sur mon iBook, j'ai essayé avec ethernet intégré mais marche pas. Au secour et merci pour vos réponses


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2006)

Club internet et Firefox (et ses extensions, c'est indispensable pour plus d'efficacité) font pour moi un couple d'enfer !

1 an de Wanadoo/Orange avec un forfait 8 M (théoriques) me donnait 1 M en pratique alors qu'avec CI (3  moins cher) pour 10 M en pratique 3 M.

Réalisé avec différents tests (résultats très variables mais l'écart est constant).

Pour ce qui est des réglages (pourtant je ne suis pas un crac) il n'y a pas besoin pour le réglage des préférences réseau de DNS ou autres choses, juste TCP/IP avec l'adresse du routeur, ethernet intégré activé. 

Les éléments de connexion à CI sont juste à rentrer au niveau du modem, ce qui est pratique (mais ça c'est valable pour tous les FAI) car tous les ordinateurs en réseau (mac, pc, ...) n'ont que faire du FAI, ce qui compte pour eux c'est l'adresse du modem (Filaire ou wifi ou autre, peu importe).


----------



## cam204 (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! Avec mon pitit macbook OSX âgé d'un mois tout juste, j'ai une petite difficulté à utiliser Airport : 
Si mon macbook se met en suspension d'activité (ou que le mette moi-même), quand je le rallume, ou le rouvre, il a perdu la connection airport. Il ne reconnaît pas automatiquement mon réseau CI, et si je clique sur mon réseau CI, fermé sécurisé par une clé WEP que j'ai mise dans le trousseau, il me dit qu'il y a eu une erreur lors de la connexion. Du coup il me propose de prendre la connexion internet non sécurisée de mon voisin,  mais qui est nulle ! (sinon, je ne me plaindrais pas!) Pour retrouver ma connection airport, j'ai deux solutions : éteindre - rallumer mon modem CI , et éteindre-rallumer mon mac, ce qui ôte tout intérêt à le laisser en suspension, ou, option encore moins pratique, brancher le cable ethernet, et pof, comme par miracle, mon mac et cette fichue CI box se retrouvent, et ça marche ! un câble pour utiliser Airport, je pense qu'il existe plus pratique !
Ma question : comment éviter la déconnection quand je mets mon MB en suspension ?
Précisons que je débute Et en informatique, Et en MB, alors merci de votre patience et je compte sur votre pédagogie !


----------



## mael65 (25 Novembre 2006)

Voila, heureux client de club internet, je suis bénéficiaire d'un débit théorique de 10méga
Mon vrai débit est de 2méga, enfin théoriquement. Clubinternet ne fourni pas le débit demandé en journée (à 12h : 10ko/sec) mais la nuit, c'est parti ! Dommage, car je suis étudiant, et la nuit je dors. Je ne télécharges rien, je ne vais que sur le Web...     

Ce débit ridicul m'horrifie ; lorsque j'étais avec orange, j'avais un débit TRES constant, nikel, il faut payer le pris pour un bon débit...       

Voila alors si vous avez le même problème de débit très bas alors que vous avec souscrit un débit très, ou simplement plus grand, faites des tests et postez un message !

Réfléchissez bien avant de vous abonner !   

(on voit sur le net plein de gens ayant le même problème...)


----------



## qsdfg (27 Novembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Voila, heureux client de club internet, je suis bénéficiaire d'un débit théorique de 10méga
> Mon vrai débit est de 2méga, enfin théoriquement. Clubinternet ne fourni pas le débit demandé en journée (à 12h : 10ko/sec) mais la nuit, c'est parti ! Dommage, car je suis étudiant, et la nuit je dors. Je ne télécharges rien, je ne vais que sur le Web...
> 
> Ce débit ridicul m'horrifie ; lorsque j'étais avec orange, j'avais un débit TRES constant, nikel, il faut payer le pris pour un bon débit...
> ...



Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai. :mouais:

1 an de Wanadoo/Orange avec un forfait 8 M (*théoriques*) me donnait *1 M  en pratique* alors qu'avec *CI* (3  moins cher) pour 10 M en *pratique 3 M* .

Réalisé avec différents tests (résultats très variables mais l'écart est constant).

Peut être que cela est du a des particularités géographiques. Je suis dans un patelin perdu en campagne (à priori ce n'est pas le top par rapport aux habitants de grandes villes).


----------



## mael65 (27 Novembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai. :mouais:
> 
> 1 an de Wanadoo/Orange avec un forfait 8 M (*théoriques*) me donnait *1 M  en pratique* alors qu'avec *CI* (3  moins cher) pour 10 M en *pratique 3 M* .
> 
> ...



Ah oui moi j'habite dans une petite ville... je ne pensze pas que sa ai un rapport avec la localité ?


----------



## Goli (28 Novembre 2006)

Moi, chez club-internet, je paie pour 24 méga, et voici ce que j'ai : 
attention photo fraîche


----------



## qsdfg (29 Novembre 2006)

Goli a dit:


> Moi, chez club-internet, je paie pour 24 méga, et voici ce que j'ai :
> attention photo fraîche



ici 3333 Kb/s (60 M conso)











ici 3800 Kb/s (Zebulon)





C'est mieux que ce que tu as et ça correspond a peu près a ce que j'annoncais en moyenne 3 M en pratique pour 10 M théoriques et vendus. (tes résultats sont plutôt faibles pour 24 M.

Qu'en pensent ils chez CI ?


----------



## Ax6 (3 Décembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Ah oui moi j'habite dans une petite ville... je ne pensze pas que sa ai un rapport avec la localité ?




Nan aucun rapport avec la localité, quoi que .... si un peu !

A mon avis tu as oublié le fait que Orange et FT ne font qu'un et que CI comme tout autre FAI (sauf N9UF je crois) passe par les lignes de FT qu'il loue. Donc logique que dans un petit patelin (comme Marly-Gomont ... je sais c'était facile, mais Kamini fait ses études pas loin de chez moi :rateau FT métrise le débit mieux que CI qui ne peut faire les réglages optimums en claquant des doigts... 

Et je doute même que CI sache que tu as un débit merdique (a moins que tu les ai appelés ...)

Donc appelle la hotline de club internet(c'est mes anciens collègues  chichichi) 
Tu expliques que tu as un débit a chier. 

Le gars va te faire faire des vérifs de branchements, des tests (genre test neutre : tu mets ton modem seul sur chacune de tes prises téléphoniques pour voir si sur une autre prise ta toujours un débit de merde ... entre autre)

Et après il te demandera les valeurs downstream/upstream etc... de ton modem (en passant par l'interface web) et il te fera tester ton débit a partir d'une autre configuration.

Et te proposera une solution ... Genre une intervention sur ta ligne (qui peut prendre jusqu'a 10 jours)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Quand, il y a trois mois, j'ai installé mon nouveau modem (Club Internet Box), celui-ci ne se connectait pas. Il a fallu que j'appelle la hotline (vous connaissez le tarif : 0,34 euro la minute  ) qui m'a fait changer des paramètres dont je n'ai aucun souvenir. 

Donc, la question : si je reformate mon Mac, y a-t-il des fichiers concernant le modem que je peux sauvegarder pour éviter de rappeler la hotline de Club Internet ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Ax6 (8 Décembre 2006)

Logiquement, l'installation du modem, comme si c'était la première fois devrait faire en sorte que tu ai la connexion Internet fonctionne, donc en gros, si tu formates ton Mac, il n'y a que très peu de chances pour que tu ne puisses pas avoir de connexion.


Mais sinon, tu es branché comment à ton modem ? Ethernet, wifi, USB ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Logiquement, l'installation du modem, comme si c'était la première fois devrait faire en sorte que tu ai la connexion Internet fonctionne, donc en gros, si tu formates ton Mac, il n'y a que très peu de chances pour que tu ne puisses pas avoir de connexion.
> 
> 
> Mais sinon, tu es branché comment à ton modem ? Ethernet, wifi, USB ?



En ethernet.

Mais vu que je réinstalle tout, si je reformate, "à mon avis" je vais repartir à zéro puisque je vais réutiliser le disque d'installation de CI.


----------



## Ax6 (8 Décembre 2006)

Bien vu, et comme logiquement le CD d'installation CI est censé preparer ton mac à recevoir la connexion (il configure le modem, ok, mais aussi les DNS et autres du Mac)

Donc à mon avis quand tu vas le réinstaller, tout devrait être fonctionnel.

Maintenant, si tu veux être rassuré, tu fais : 
Pomme>preférences système> Réseau> tu choisis Ethernet intégré et la tu notes sur un papier tout ce qu'il faut :
-DHCP
-adresse IP
-Masque de sous réseau
-serveur DNS

Logiquement ton adresse IP devrait être 192.168.1.X (X = un chiffre de 2 à 255 je crois)
Sous réseau :  192.168.1.1

Serveur dns, 192.168.1.1 (le meme que l'ip du routeur pour que ce soit le routeur qui choisisse le serveur approprié)


Après, pareil tu voit si dans les autres onglets (pppoE etc...) il ya des choses a noter au cas ou ... si ca peut te rassurer. 

Comme ca tu reproduit à l'identique tes preférences réseaux.


Bon je suis a peu près sur que tu peux récuperer un fichier dans Mac os X qui a toutes ces preférences en mémoire et qu'il suffit juste de remettre une fois remis à zéro... Mais je sais pas ou ca peut être.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> -DHCP *ça c'est OK*
> -adresse IP *OK aussi. de toute façon je ne peux la changer à cet endroit*
> -Masque de sous réseau *Là ça ne correspond pas du tout à mon adresse IP. J'ai 255.255.255.0 et je ne peux rien changer non plus*
> -serveur DNS *ici, c'est facultatif*
> ...



Donc, le sous-réseau ne correspond pas à l'adresse IP. Peut-être qu'on me l'a fait changer ?

Je me souviens avoir changé des paramètres en tapant quelque chose dans la fenêtre de recherche. Mais quoi ???

Je crois que je vais reformater et je verrai bien. 

En tout cas merci.


----------



## Ax6 (8 Décembre 2006)

Exact autant pour moi, de toute facon ca doit etre mis automatiquement (perso je ne l'ai jamais fait sur mac, et sur PC, ca se mets automatiquement d&#232;s qu'on entre l'IP) D&#233;sol&#233; pour la boulette...
C'est bien 255.255.255.0 pour le sous r&#233;seau, j'avais confondu (en r&#233;pondant trop vite) 
 avec la passelle par d&#233;faut pr&#233;sent chez Windob


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Exact autant pour moi, de toute facon ca doit etre mis automatiquement (perso je ne l'ai jamais fait sur mac, et sur PC, ca se mets automatiquement dès qu'on entre l'IP) Désolé pour la boulette...
> C'est bien 255.255.255.0 pour le sous réseau, j'avais confondu (en répondant trop vite)
> avec la passelle par défaut présent chez Windob



Je me suis lancé.

Reformatage et bingo ! Le modem a gardé tous les anciens paramètres.

Sinon, le pire était juste de repasser une demi-heure au téléphone avec CI.


----------



## Ax6 (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est cool 

Le fait de restaurer ton MAC enlève juste les paramètre réseau de ton mac et ne touche pas à la config du modem 

De toute facon pour que le modem n'ai plus sa config : 
- Il faut appuyer sur le bouton Reset (derrière ce modem), la configuration redevient d'usine
ou
- Surtension à cause de l'orage ou autre et là Ya une chance pour qu'il soit HS


----------



## mael65 (19 Décembre 2006)

A l'aide ! Alors voila, je suis chez ci, 10mégas théoriques, mais je n'ai que du 5-20ko/sec !
Je suppose que c'est pas normal        

C'est pas dans le contrat ! je paye 28 euros par mois pour du RTC ! et en plus, je peux pas allez sur le net, ou même les mails... j'ai testé plein de choses, plousieurs ordis, ethernet / airport, mais rien n'y fait ! ma Bande passante fait du yoyo entre 0 et 20ko/s !     

COmmment faire ? car c'est de la pure arnaque ! en plus, quand j'envoie un mail, c'est un bot qui répond !   :mouais:  sa dépasse les limites d'irespect !     mais impossible de pouvoir avoir une réparation... QUE FAIRE ?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> A l'aide ! Alors voila, je suis chez ci, 10m&#233;gas th&#233;oriques, mais je n'ai que du 5-20ko/sec !
> Je suppose que c'est pas normal
> 
> C'est pas dans le contrat ! je paye 28 euros par mois pour du RTC ! et en plus, je peux pas allez sur le net, ou m&#234;me les mails... j'ai test&#233; plein de choses, plousieurs ordis, ethernet / airport, mais rien n'y fait ! ma Bande passante fait du yoyo entre 0 et 20ko/s !
> ...



D&#233;j&#224; la seule pure arnaque c'est ta ligne ou ton installation, ou &#224; la rigueur ton modem, mais certainement pas le FAI !

Les 28 euros que tu payes ne sont pas pour  les 10 m&#233;gas, mais juste pour ta connexion ... et apr&#232;s tu re&#231;ois autant que ta ligne supporte ! Je sais pas combien de fois je vais devoir dire &#231;a...

Ensuite, ton contrat est de 10 m&#233;gas th&#233;orique, mais avec toutes les pertes logique des lignes t&#233;l&#233;phoniques (ADSL plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment), tu devrais tourner &#224; 9M&#233;gas au moins, apr&#232;s faut voir la distance de chez toi au DSLAM (&#233;quipement relais entre le FAI et ton quartier...)

Pour cela : http://www.degrouptest.com/ 
tu rentres ton num&#233;ro de telephone fixe et ton code postal ... et l&#224; tu auras tes donn&#233;es technique et notamment la distance au DSLAM.

Par contre je vais te r&#233;pondre tout de suite sur les "bots" : Quand tu envois un mail au FAI, pour confirmer ta prise en compte de la question, ils te renvoi un mail, et seulement apr&#232;s ils te r&#233;pondent. 
(A moins qu'avant j'&#233;tais un bot et qu'avec le temps G&#233;p&#233;to m'ai transform&#233; en humain ? Jdis ca parce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224;, au temps ou j'&#233;tais technicien support chez Clubi, r&#233;pondu &#224; des mails )

Bref, 

Donnes plus de d&#233;tails sur ton installation : 
D&#233;j&#224; : Tu es en d&#233;groupage total ? Partiel ?
Tu as la VOIP ? (t&#233;l&#233;phone par internet) 
Tu as la TV ?
Tu as quel Modem ?

Tu utilises une rallonge entre ta prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique  et ton modem ?
Tu as essay&#233; sur d'autres ordinateurs, mais as tu essay&#233; sur une autre prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique chez toi ?

Tu as redemmarr&#233; le modem ? (eteindre/rallumer ou si il n'y a pas de on/off, d&#233;brancher/rebrancher)

Donnes d&#233;j&#224; toutes ces r&#233;ponses et apr&#232;s en fonction y'aura d'autres trucs &#224; faire...


----------



## Goli (20 Décembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> A l'aide ! Alors voila, je suis chez ci, 10mégas théoriques, mais je n'ai que du 5-20ko/sec !
> Je suppose que c'est pas normal
> 
> C'est pas dans le contrat ! je paye 28 euros par mois pour du RTC ! et en plus, je peux pas allez sur le net, ou même les mails... j'ai testé plein de choses, plousieurs ordis, ethernet / airport, mais rien n'y fait ! ma Bande passante fait du yoyo entre 0 et 20ko/s !
> ...



Salut Happy CI Payer !!!
Vas ici pour tester réelement ton débit & ta distance du 1èr relais central.
http://www.comparatifadsl.net/eligibilite/test-eligibilite.php
Dis-nous le type de modem-router que tu as (*clubbox* ou *comtrend* ou...)
et si tu as déjà essayé "*configurateur* club-internet" ou non ?


----------



## Ax6 (21 Décembre 2006)

Ben 2 solutions : soit, il n'a plus de problème, mais il ne veux pas nous le dire :rateau:
                         soit, il n'a plus du tout de connexion, et il se prends la tête au téléphone avec la hotline


----------



## zamal85 (3 Janvier 2007)

bon moi j'ai
Tiger 10.3.9 Firefox 2
un iMac DV 500 (30Go 400Ghz 512 RAM)
un débit de 40ko......


Je reçois internet via wifi sur une carte inventel ça marchait bien au début mais là....ça rame de chez rame et je parle pas des déconnexion

mon coloc n'utilise pas internet sur son PC

quelqu'un nous prend notre wifi, ou y'a une manip à faire sur l'ordi?

merci


----------



## mael65 (7 Janvier 2007)

Donc voila, je vais donner plus d'infos sur mon probl&#232;me. Ma Bande Passante fait toujours du Yoyo au ras du sol... Et maintenant s'ajoute des Deconnections toutes les demi heures ! :mouais: 



Ax6 a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; : Tu es en d&#233;groupage total ? Partiel ?
> Tu as la VOIP ? (t&#233;l&#233;phone par internet)
> Tu as la TV ?
> Tu as quel Modem ?
> ...


&#8226; Je ne suis pas du tout d&#233;group&#233; (pas de d&#233;groupage partiel, je crois, et pas de d&#233;groupage total) 
&#8226; Je n'ai pas de VOIP
&#8226; J'ai le Netgear DG834G (je ne pense pas que ce soit la cause de mes probl&#232;mes...) 
&#8226; J'utilise le cable fourni avec le modem DG834G.
&#8226; Oui, j'ai essey&#233; avec plusieurs ordinateurs : sur un PC, sa fait la m&#234;me chose, voir pire !

Maintenant, je vais vous montrer le d&#233;bit annonc&#233; avec la page admin de mon modem :






Ma ligne par DegroupTest.com :





Ma BD test&#233;e par TestADSL (ethernet, efectu&#233; &#224; 11h) :





Voila, j'ai tout dit. Mais d'o&#249; vient ce &!&#231;&#224;&#232;& de probl&#232;me ?
D&#233;connections, BD nulle... A l'aide ! 

En plus, dans l'un de leurs courriers, CI m'a indiqu&#233; que c'&#233;tait la faute de FT !


> Bonjour Cher(e) Abonn&#233;(e),
> 
> Voici la r&#233;ponse de Alexandre &#224; votre dossier num&#233;ro [1516404-1165233261].
> 
> ...


Alors, vous en pensez quoi ? je trouvez sa D&#233;PlOrAblE !    
Club Internet ne se reponsabilise m&#234;me pas, et renvoi la faute &#224; FranceT&#233;l&#233;com !

Sinon :


Goli a dit:


> Salut Happy CI Payer !!!
> Vas ici pour tester r&#233;element ton d&#233;bit & ta distance du 1&#232;r relais central.
> http://www.comparatifadsl.net/eligibilite/test-eligibilite.php
> Dis-nous le type de modem-router que tu as (*clubbox* ou *comtrend* ou...)
> et si tu as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; "*configurateur* club-internet" ou non ?


Ah oui, je suis connect&#233; en PPPoA (ATM).
&#8226; Euh, je crois &#234;tre assez exp&#233;riment&#233; pour param&#234;trer mon modem tout seul, sans l'aide de programmes...    

Voila ! Qu'en pensez vous ? Si il manque des infos, indiquezmoi lesquelles, je les ajouterai !


----------



## Ax6 (7 Janvier 2007)

Apparemment ton modem est prêt à recevoir 10 Méga... 
La théorie du Hotliner qui t'as répondu par mail est plus que probable, vu que FT est vraiment en train de ré-équiper son installation pour avoir Très Haut Débit... 

Maintenant il faut que tu testes syur d'autres prises téléphoniques, que tu vois si dans ton quartiers il n'y a pas de travaux et, c'est malheureux à dire mais, il faut que tu appelles la hotline qui te demandera plus d'infos et te donnera des solutions, voire, si ça provient de ta ligne, demandera une intervention sur ta ligne par FT.

A savoir que l'intervention prendra environ 10 jours, il faut que ton Modem soit toujour connecté pendant ces 10 jours...

Enfin là je vois pas trop ce que ça pourrait être


----------



## mael65 (7 Janvier 2007)

Ben effectivement les derniers choix qui s'offrent à moi sont :
 Contacter un syndicats des consommateurs
 Appeller la Hotline à 34ct la minute

Aie aie aie j'ai pas de chance moi... est ce que quelqu'un a le même problème de débit et de déconnection (10 mégas) chez Club Internet ?    


*Un petit détail :* Ma bande passante varie en fonction de l'avancement de la jourmée ! De 12h à 15h (environ) , il m'est pratiquement impossible d'aller sur le net... et de 17h à 22h (environ), il m'est impossible d'aller sur internet.
Entre ces horaires, en journée, c'est lent mais c'est possible d'afficher des pages web.
Par contre, à partir de 1h du matin, j'ai beaucoup plus de bande passante (1mo/s max).
C'est pareil pour l'upload, pour le FTP, pour les mails, et pour les autres ordinateurs. 
Euh là par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre


----------



## xtof.2x (10 Janvier 2007)

mael65 a dit:


> *Un petit détail :* Ma bande passante varie en fonction de l'avancement de la jourmée ! De 12h à 15h (environ) , il m'est pratiquement impossible d'aller sur le net... et de 17h à 22h (environ), il m'est impossible d'aller sur internet.
> Entre ces horaires, en journée, c'est lent mais c'est possible d'afficher des pages web.
> Par contre, à partir de 1h du matin, j'ai beaucoup plus de bande passante (1mo/s max).
> C'est pareil pour l'upload, pour le FTP, pour les mails, et pour les autres ordinateurs.
> Euh là par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre


Ce "petit détail" tend à confirmer l'explication par la saturation du réseau: la nuit, pas travaux, et peu de gens sur le net ou au téléphone. Hélas, je crains que la situation soit liée au réseau physique FT, et donc la même chez tous les opérateurs. Aurais-tu des voisins également connectés en ADSL, avec qui tu pourrais comparer les débits ?


----------



## mael65 (11 Janvier 2007)

Euh je ne connais personne autour de chez moi...    
Mais je vais demander... je ne sais vraiment pas...
Mais pourquoi dois-je payer pour une service qui ne marche pas ?   :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2007)

mael65 a dit:


> Euh je ne connais personne autour de chez moi...
> Mais je vais demander... je ne sais vraiment pas...
> Mais pourquoi dois-je payer pour une service qui ne marche pas ?   :mouais:



Parce que si tu payes pas, CI arrête de te fournir l'accès, aucun technicien pourra faire de test sur ta ligne, ils ne pourront donc pas trouver et corriger le problème, tu changera sûrement de FAI qui ne pourra pas te fournir d'accès non plus vu que ta ligne sera toujours HS.

A l'inverse, tu payes, CI te fournit l'accès, dès qu'ils sauront que ça merde a fond, ils lançeront une intervention sur ta ligne, puis dès que le problème aura été corrigé, ils te rembourseront l'intégralité des mois où tu n'as pas eu de connexion stable...


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2007)

Un modo pour supprimer mon doublon ? merci


----------



## ours_sage (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour messieurs dames,

Apres avoir eu wanadoo en FAI et maintenant CI, j'ai des deconnexions intempestives, du genre, je fais du photoshop ou je mate un film, a connexion se perd en route (bien que le modem soit visible par mon truc airport) mais il ne se connecte pas (probleme, veuillez reessayer plus tard)

Je précise qu'avec éthernet ca marche presque bien (à 90%), et qu'en airport, ca marche une fois sur deux. (je suis à moins de 3metres du boitier avec une simple cloison entre)

Mac Book pro 1,83 GHz Intel Core Duo
2 Go 667 MHz DDR2

Donc voila ce qui suit : pour moi ca ne veut pas dire grand chose et pour vous ????

j'ai testé ma ligne avec les lliens que vous avez mis dans le topic...Voici ce que ca donne

Numéro de téléphone : 01########
Code NRA : MON75
NRA (commutateur local) : MONTMARTRE
Distance vous séparant du central : 552 m (détails)
Taux d'atténuation : 8.28 dB
Débit ADSL (estimation) : 8 Mbps
Débit ADSL2+ (estimation, si disponible) : 18 Mbps
Nombre de lignes téléphoniques : 75 000
Type de DSLAM : ALCATEL ou ECI

Ligne testée :	 01 #######
Caractéristiques générales de la ligne :
Code Commutateur Local :	 MON75 [Fiche détaillée]
Nom Commutateur Local :	 MONTMARTRE
Longueur de ligne :	 552 mètres [+]
Affaiblissement :	 8.28 dB
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL :	 8188 kbps (1024 ko/s)
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL 2+ :	 25490 kbps (3186 ko/s)
Caractéristiques IP/ADSL France Télécom :
Plaque ADSL :	 IF1
Type de DSLAM :	 ALCATEL


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2007)

C bob l'éponge :rateau: 

Bon bref, à ton niveau c'est ta connexion wifi qui merde et non pas la ligne ADSL... Donc ce que tu as posté ne nous servira à rien. Mais c'est pas grave, au moins, ça c'est fait 

Déjà redemarres ton Modem.

C'est quel Modèle ? la clubbox V2 ?


Au niveau des connexions aléatoires, essai de fixer ton adresse IP. Pour cela :

Pomme>Préférences système>Réseaux

Tu sélectionnes Airport (équivalent du WIFI pour mac) Ensuite clique sur l'onglet TCP/IP

En adresse IP, tu entres l'adresse de ton routeur, à la différence que tu change le chiffre de fin.
Par exemple : mon routeur a pour IP : 192.168.1.1
Mon Mac a pour ip : 192.168.1.9 Car j'ai plusieurs PC/MAC qui occupent chacuns une ip entre 2 et 9... 

Masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0

Et DNS, mets l'ip de ton routeur... il s'occupera des DNS lui même.


Voilà déjà un début... Si ça fonctionne toujours pas, on essayera de configurer ton Routeur avec le CD d'installation, puis manuellement


----------



## ours_sage (16 Janvier 2007)

Le principe c'est que 'adresse de mon airport est bien configur&#233; (192.168.1.2) et le reste aussi.

e routeur, il est reconfigur&#233; bizarrement (rest&#233; en ligne pendant presque 3 heures (v&#233;ridique)) avec CI pour tout essayer autant sur l'ordi que sur le routeur...

Et ca a march&#233; apres ca.

Mais j'ai toujours ce probleme de deco qui cesse pas.

par exemple :

quand ca coupe, je fais diagnostic r&#233;seau et l&#224;, je vois que FAI, Internet et le dernier sont jaune puis soient ils virent au vert et ca repart, soient ils deviennent rouge...

Donc j'ai meme pas le FAI qui est present. Et parfois lorsque je suis en ethernet, ca me e fait...


----------



## mael65 (26 Janvier 2007)

Ouf, en cherchant un peu, j'ai résolu un des deux problème : la désyncronisation. (Bon la Bande passante ne change pas  ) C'est en fait un problème de PPPoA : en ATM, sa marche super mal, désyncronisations aux heures de pointe... alors, j'ai changé en PPPoE, sur Ethernet. alors, si vous avez le même problème que moi, changez le PPPoA en PPPoE... puis zooouuuu, plus de déconnections !

Donc : en PPPoA, pleins de problèmes. En PPPoE, pas de problèmes...
Attention ! Votre modem ou routeur doit pouvoir suporter ce mode de synconisation !

  Voila pour la déconnection fréquente, ou désyncronisation !


----------



## qsdfg (28 Janvier 2007)

ours_sage a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs dames,
> 
> Apres avoir eu wanadoo en FAI et maintenant CI, j'ai des deconnexions intempestives



*Moi aussi et depuis une dizaine de jour c'est infernal.
Club internet reconnait être en travaux pour amélioration prochaine. Cela dit le forfait est toujours au même prix pendant ces travaux pénibles. 
*


----------



## gregwah (1 Février 2007)

cam204 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! Avec mon pitit macbook OSX âgé d'un mois tout juste, j'ai une petite difficulté à utiliser Airport :
> Si mon macbook se met en suspension d'activité (ou que le mette moi-même), quand je le rallume, ou le rouvre, il a perdu la connection airport. Il ne reconnaît pas automatiquement mon réseau CI, et si je clique sur mon réseau CI, fermé sécurisé par une clé WEP que j'ai mise dans le trousseau, il me dit qu'il y a eu une erreur lors de la connexion. Du coup il me propose de prendre la connexion internet non sécurisée de mon voisin,  mais qui est nulle ! (sinon, je ne me plaindrais pas!) Pour retrouver ma connection airport, j'ai deux solutions : éteindre - rallumer mon modem CI , et éteindre-rallumer mon mac, ce qui ôte tout intérêt à le laisser en suspension, ou, option encore moins pratique, brancher le cable ethernet, et pof, comme par miracle, mon mac et cette fichue CI box se retrouvent, et ça marche ! un câble pour utiliser Airport, je pense qu'il existe plus pratique !
> Ma question : comment éviter la déconnection quand je mets mon MB en suspension ?
> Précisons que je débute Et en informatique, Et en MB, alors merci de votre patience et je compte sur votre pédagogie !


Bonjour

As tu recu un réponse ou trouvé une solution à ton problème, je suis exactement dans le meme cas et la Hotline Club-Internet me déconnecte au bout de 30 minutes...

gregwah chez gmail point com


----------



## Goli (2 Février 2007)

Coucou *cam204*
Je te donne la solution pour deux raisons... la deuxième, étant ton respect pour notre bonne vieille lanque !!  
Dans Préférences Système/Réseaux/AirPort choisis "par défaut, se connecter Aux Réseaux préférés" dans lequel tu renseignes et ton SSID et ta clé WEP. A la fin n'oublies pas "Appliquer"; ça doit aller.
En fait, pour une fois ce n'est pas le CI qui est en cause


----------



## qsdfg (5 Février 2007)

*Je suis surpris de constater que Club Internet ne fait pas beaucoup parler de lui, et qu'il y a peu de messages sur MacG&#233; alors que chez les concurrents c'est loin d'&#234;tre le cas.

Donc pourrait on en d&#233;duire que c'est le meilleur choix parmi ceux-ci ? 

* *Vous confirmez ?* 

*Voyez le top des emmer...!*


*(Image trop large)*


----------



## colibri (7 Février 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Les 28 euros que tu payes ne sont pas pour  les 10 mégas, mais juste pour ta connexion ... et après tu reçois autant que ta ligne supporte ! Je sais pas combien de fois je vais devoir dire ça...



Franchement je doute très sincèrement que tes propos tiennent la route... J'ai moi-même des problèmes de débit avec CI, j'ai une offre adsl 2+ et ma ligne supporte environ jusqu'à 15 Mo ( dixit interface gestion du modem) et en pratique lorsque je fais des tests (en ethernet) j'obtiens en moyenne 400-500 Ko....!!!!!! 
Donc je n'ai pas du tout ce que ma ligne supporte CQFD.


----------



## Ax6 (7 Février 2007)

colibri a dit:


> Franchement je doute tr&#232;s sinc&#232;rement que tes propos tiennent la route... J'ai moi-m&#234;me des probl&#232;mes de d&#233;bit avec CI, j'ai une offre adsl 2+ et ma ligne supporte environ jusqu'&#224; 15 Mo ( dixit interface gestion du modem) et en pratique lorsque je fais des tests (en ethernet) j'obtiens en moyenne 400-500 Ko....!!!!!!
> Donc je n'ai pas du tout ce que ma ligne supporte CQFD.




Tu as sans doute oubli&#233; tous les interm&#233;diaires : &#233;tat de la ligne ADSL du Dslam jusque chez toi, &#233;tat de l'installation chez toi, nuisances etc... j'en passe.

Mais peut-&#234;tre avez vous raison, Clubi cherche s&#251;rement &#224; perdre ses clients en n'offrant qu'1/10 de ce que la ligne supporte... sachant que tous les fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s offres plus ou moins les m&#234;mes services au m&#234;me prix, je trouve cela judicieux de la par de CI.

A moins que tu es une explication valable sur le fait que CI et les autres FAI ne fournissent pas toujours le client en fonction de sa capacit&#233; de ligne.


Soyez r&#233;alistes les mecs, un FAI ne vous fournit pas ce que la ligne supporte en th&#233;orie, non pas parce qu'ils ne le veulent pas, mais surtout parce que l'&#233;tat de l'installation compl&#232;te (du FAI &#224; la maison) ne le permet probablement pas. 
Alors peut-&#234;tre qu'ils n'interviennent pas (cela dit, vu le nombre de clients j'comprends qu'ils ne testent pas les lignes une &#224; une pour voir qui a son d&#233;bit et qui ne l'a pas)

Maintenant si vous &#234;tes s&#251;r &#224; 100&#37; que &#231;a ne vient ni de votre installation t&#233;l&#233;phonique (peut-&#234;tre moisi) ni de votre PC (Personal Computer : ou ordinateur personnel j'vois d&#233;j&#224; des gens dire moi c'est un mac pas un PC...) 

bref :
Appelez la Hotline, sans &#231;a, le FAI s'en fou de votre ligne, ils vont pas s'amuser &#224; tout tester. Donc en appelant, vous mettez au courant le FAI qui, apr&#232;s quelques tests, saura si &#231;a provient bien de la ligne ou non et lancera une intervention sur la ligne !

CQFD comme tu dis...


----------



## colibri (7 Février 2007)

Appeler la hotline ?!!?   :mouais: 

C'est ce que j'ai fait à plusieurs reprises... résultat c'est la même "merde" depuis des semaines voire des mois.
Je les ai appelé 6 ou 7 fois et je ne suis tombé qu'une seule fois sur une personne techniquement compétente, une charmante demoiselle de surcroit. Pour prendre 0,34 par minute il n'y a pas de souci mais pour ce qui est de résoudre le sac de noeuds il n'y a plus personne! Et ce malgré une "intervention" de leur part, intervention dont je n'ai aucun moyen de vérifier qu'elle a réellement été effectuée... à en voir les résultats j'ai des doutes.

CQFD effectivement 

Et pourquoi, systématiquement, lorsqu'il y a problème faut-il toujours chercher du côté de l'utilisateur, de FT, etc... et JAMAIS du côté du FAI ? A croire qu'ils sont tous irréprochables et infaillibles.

Pour avoir été chez plusieurs FAI (adsl / cable) CI a un service clientèle merdique et je pose mes mots et une hotline technique quasi inexistante... je suis à quelques semaines de la date anniversaire de mon abonnement qui ne sera pas renouvelé ( enfin la liberté... marre d'être pris pour un con et de ne servir qu'à lâcher 34,90 euros par mois...) je peux te garantir que je vais les pourrir autant qu'ils ont pu me pourrir pendant tous ces mois.

Si je n'avais qu'un seul conseil à vous donner vous qui me lisez et qui êtes sur le point de "rejoindre" CI ce serait le suivant: réfléchissez-y à deux fois avant de signer parce qu'au début tout est beau mais dès que ça se gâte vous aurez comme le sentiment d'être pris pour une vache à lait qui doit se contenter de ce qu'elle a, cad pas grand chose...


----------



## colibri (7 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Je suis surpris de constater que Club Internet ne fait pas beaucoup parler de lui, et qu'il y a peu de messages sur MacGé alors que chez les concurrents c'est loin d'être le cas.
> 
> Donc pourrait on en déduire que c'est le meilleur choix parmi ceux-ci ? *


*

En me basant sur mon expérience personnelle CI est loin d'être le meilleur choix que j'ai pu faire... je m'en mords les doigts encore aujourd'hui et je n'attends qu'une seule chose: la date anniversaire de mon abonnement qui arrive d'ici quelques petites semaines pour fuir comme la peste ce FAI...

Concernant le peu de messages concernant CI, je pense que c'est dû plus au ratio qu' à autre chose: plus d'abonnés chez Free/Alice/Wanadoo donc plus de communication sur les problèmes par les utilisateurs, donc plus de messages, donc plus de visibilité...

@+*


----------



## qsdfg (10 Février 2007)

Un changement en perspective ? CI &#224; vendre ?

Que va t-on devenir ?

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-69520-club-internet-fai.html

Une rubrique en moins sur MacGe ?


----------



## qsdfg (14 Février 2007)

Club internet évolue en douceur pour la TV.


----------



## yret (15 Février 2007)

Bonne nouvelle, la TV voip devrait être accessible à un plus grand nombre !


----------



## qsdfg (15 Février 2007)

Je viens de me rendre compte que CI m'avait envoyé un mail (*je regarde peu car ça fonctionne très mal* (je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique au mac ? *Et pour vous ?* )

Voila le mail me signalant un port (proxy ouvert) alors que dans "partage" des préférences système rien n'est partagé.

*Est ce à dire que quelque chose se passe à mon insu ? Ou est ce un courrier envoyé à tous les abonnés ?* 



Cher(e) abonné(e),
Suite a differentes plaintes qui nous ont ete adressees, nous avons identifie la presence d'un serveur Open proxy sur votre machine. 

Un proxy est une passerelle logicielle qui isole un réseau local en adressant en son nom les requêtes lancées par les postes du réseau global. 
Quand un proxy est en mode "Open", cela signifie que tout internaute connecte peut utiliser votre machine comme passerelle afin de lancer des attaques vers d'autres machines du reseau global.
Ce logiciel opere sur votre machine a votre insu, il est tres difficile de le detecter. En effet, aucun anti-virus ne peut l'identifier ni l'eliminer.
Nous vous demandons de prendre toutes les mesures necessaires afin d'eliminer cet Open Proxy de votre machine.
Pour toute aide, nous vous invitons a contacter le support de votre systeme d'exploitation, afin qu'il vous conseille sur la meilleure maniere de resoudre le probleme.
Ce probleme resulte très souvent d'une infection virale sur votre ordinateur, nous vous recommandons de tester l'integrite de votre ordinateur par le biais d'un antivirus en ligne, tel que celui disponible sur http://securite.club-internet.fr
Cordialement,


----------



## Ax6 (16 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que CI m'avait envoyé un mail (*je regarde peu car ça fonctionne très mal* (je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique au mac ? *Et pour vous ?* )
> 
> Voila le mail me signalant un port (proxy ouvert) alors que dans "partage" des préférences système rien n'est partagé.
> 
> ...



Non c'est bien à toi que c'est adressé... 
Tu as un logiciel espion qui ouvre ton PC en tant que serveur, ou transit des mails et autres...

Enfin bref, télécharge un anti-spyware et un anti-virus ... et scanne ton disque dur.


----------



## qsdfg (16 Février 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Non c'est bien à toi que c'est adressé...
> Tu as un logiciel espion qui ouvre ton PC en tant que serveur, ou transit des mails et autres...
> 
> Enfin bref, télécharge un anti-spyware et un anti-virus ... et scanne ton disque dur.



Non je n'ai pas un pc mais un mac.

Est ce même chose en terme de menace ?


----------



## qsdfg (17 Février 2007)

*Allo, allo ! Y-a quelqu'un ?*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

A priori non, tu ne devrais pas être touché par ce genre de menace.
Cependant, si tu utilise du wifi, celui-ci ne pourrait il pas être utilisé de façon frauduleuse du a un réglage de sécurité trop léger. Parce que si quelqu'un utilise ta connexion wifi à des fin malhonnêtes à tes dépends, tu en es responsable pénalement vu que c'est ton IP qui est utilisée.
Bon après faut relativiser, chez CI, ils sont pas trop fortiche du Mac, dans mon cas, pour des pb de synchronisations avec mon modem-routeur (Netgear) ils ont lourdement insisté à vouloir me faire réinstallé les driver  (pour un appareil autonome, je vois pas pourquoi), ils tenaient absolument à me faire aller dans "Démarrer/Panneau de config..." sur un Mac:mouais: , me dire: "Si votre modem-routeur n'arrive pas à ce synchronisé, c'est  à cause de Mac OS qui gère pas l'USB" (surtout sur un modem routeur utilisé exclusivement en wifi) j'en passe est des meilleures.
Mais bon mis à part ça, cela fonctionne plutôt bien maintenant.


----------



## Ax6 (18 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas un pc mais un mac.
> 
> Est ce même chose en terme de menace ?



Oui je disais PC en tant que Personal Computer (ton ordi perso quoi ...)

Je suppose qu'un Windowsien ne demandera pas de l'aide au niveau sécurité sur un forum Mac 


Déjà, saches qu'un Antivirus trouveras peut-être des virus sur ton mac, mais bon, ce sont des virus destinés à Windows  donc le fait de les supprimer et un geste de sympathie envers tes amis Windowsiens ... ça évite de les infecter eux quand tu leurs partage des trucs 

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac...ire/antivirus/

Bon voilà au niveau des antivirus.

Au niveau spyware, je ne suis pas très calé en mac :s mais je suppose déjà que l'OS lui même a des MàJ de sécurité. vérifie déjà que ton firewall est activé sur Mac.

Pour cela fais Pomme>préférences Système>partage> et coupe feu 
Vérifie qu'il est activé

Voilà 

Sinon tu as toujours un petit soft qui te dis lorsqu'un logiciel accède a Internet :

http://www.osxfacile.com/snitch.html

_ (Au passage kromozom lit la page du lien ci-dessus )_

Voili voilou, j'espère t'avoir aidé un peu


----------



## qsdfg (18 Février 2007)

Merci à vous deux, vous êtes formidables. 

J'ai téléchargé "LITTLE SNITCH"  et je vais en parler à mes enfants qui ont des pc et qui utilisent le réseau, en Wifi aussi (kromozom) mais pas moi. 

Contre les virus (pour les pc) j'utilise ClamXav.


----------



## qsdfg (18 Février 2007)

Avec google, on trouve beaucoup d'exemples de problème identique, mais c'est à chaque fois sur pc. 


J'ai l'impresson que c'est de ce côté qu'il me faut chercher, mais c'est peut être une erreur de toujours vouloir chercher un problème de ce côté, quand on est mac (j'aime bien mon mac pour autant et je ne reviendrai plus sur pc).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

L'un des pc c'est peut être fait "zombifier", éventuellement tente un scan en ligne afin de voir.
Antivirus en ligne
http://webscanner.kaspersky.fr/
http://fr.trendmicro-europe.com/consumer/housecall/housecall_launch.php

Test de sécurité en ligne, pour voir quel ports sont ouvert.
http://www.zebulon.fr/outils/scanports/test-securite.php
http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/default.asp?langid=ie&venid=sym


----------



## qsdfg (19 Février 2007)

Tu es vraiment au top *Kromozom* (je ne vais plus savoir l'écrire )  

J'ai en même temps demandé à un ami (pro) mais pc, et j'ai eu, entre autre ces propositions !


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mars 2007)

Je crois avoir trouvé l'origine de ce problème de port ouvert.

J'avais installer "MAMP" pour essayer le serveur Web directement à partir de mon mac (j'ai préfèré le blog, c'est plus simple ). 

J'avais laissé cette application et tous les ports étaient fermés sauf l'horloge dans les préférences "partage" de OSX (10.4.8) 

J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le cas.  

 J'ai désinstallé ce logiciel et vais contacter Club Internet pour leur demander de nouveau s'il y a problème.

*J'espère qu'ils répondront* (rumeurs de vente CI ).


----------



## Ax6 (8 Mars 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *J'espère qu'ils répondront* (rumeurs de vente CI ).





Ce n'est pas une rumeur, elle est bien en vente, d'ailleurs, je sens bien le N9UF racheter CI. Mais faut pas s'inquiéter : AOL a été racheté par le N9UF et sa Hotline existe toujours...


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mars 2007)

*- As tu* d&#233;ja test&#233; la Hotline de CI ? j'ai lu de-ci de-l&#224; que pour les possesseurs de macs ce n'&#233;tait pas terrible.

J'aimerai les contacter pour savoir si ce proxy ouvert est toujours l&#224; !

*- D'autre part* je n'ai pas un bon fonctionnement de leur boite mail. Lorsque j'affiche la page CI un mot de passe plus long s'affiche (alors que dans mon trousseau le mot de passe est correcte) je ne comprends pas d'o&#249; vient ce mot de passe. Le trousseau c'est certain, mais o&#249; ?

Lorsque je mets le bon mot de passe l'ouverture est correcte, mais d&#232;s que je clique sur la boite de reception, je reviens de nouveau sur l'identification de la boite o&#249; le mot de passe est toujours trop long donc faux. Il faut que je rentre de nouveau le mot de passe manuellement pour qu'enfin, cette fois-ci l'acc&#232;s &#224; la boite soit effectif.

C'est dommage car je n'utilise pas cette boite o&#249; pourtant les mails avec accus&#233; de reception sont propos&#233;s. C'est bien et en 1 an je ne l'ai utilis&#233; qu'une fois. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re gmail, qui ne me pose aucun soucis d'acc&#232;s, mais pas d'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception, dans certains cas bien utile. 

*- Dernier point*, y a t-il d'autre webmails qui proposent l'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception ?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai fait plus que tester la hotline de CI, j'y était . 

Il est vrai que dans la boite ou j'étais, il n'y avais pas de spécialiste pour Mac. 
A l'époque ou j'y travaillais, je ne connaissais pas Mac os X j'étais un bon windowsien... 
Mais bon 1 semaine de formation sur mac n'est pas suffisant... Mais assez pour aider. 

Maintenant, les autres sociétés travaillant pour CI n'ont peut-être pas les mêmes formations.

Pour ton proxy, tu as retenté ces liens :



kromozom a dit:


> Test de sécurité en ligne, pour voir quel ports sont ouvert.
> http://www.zebulon.fr/outils/scanports/test-securite.php
> http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/default.asp?langid=ie&venid=sym





Pour le mot de passe, essai de voir si c'est pas ton navigateur qui l'a enregistré.
Ou au pire, reset ton trousseau... 


Pour les accusés de réceptions : Yahoo, AOL et Caramail ne le font pas (en tout cas je n'ai pas trouvé l'option...)

Par contre neuf le fait mais faut être abonné pour y avoir accès...

Voilà


----------



## yret (10 Mars 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une rumeur, elle est bien en vente, d'ailleurs, je sens bien le N9UF racheter CI. Mais faut pas s'inquiéter : AOL a été racheté par le N9UF et sa Hotline existe toujours...



Et pourquoi pas Alice qui accuse un certain retard en termes d'abonnés ADSl / Orange - Free et Neuf...


----------



## Ax6 (10 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Alice qui accuse un certain retard en termes d'abonnés ADSL / Orange - Free et Neuf...




Et bien justement parce que Alice, filiale d'une boite Italienne, a déjà peu de moyen face aux 3 géants qui se partage le marché : Free, Le N9UF et Orange. Sachant qu'en plus la fibre optique est la prochaine étape française...

Alice ( Italia Telecom ) est aussi interressé par CI, mais je doute que Italia Telecom puisse investir dans la fibre optique face aux autres si en plus elle investit dans CI...

Bon je vais pas entrer dans les détails, mais c'est avant tout un partenariat avec Deutch Telekom et France telecom qui est envisagé pour la boite détenant Alice.

http://www.latribune.fr/info/Telecom-Italia-s-interesse-a-Club-Internet-et-discute-avec-France-Telecom-~-IDF0F3878EC12D7ADBC125729900314948-$Db=Tribune/Articles.nsf


----------



## qsdfg (22 Mars 2007)

Autre soucis avec la boite mail CI.
*
1 - Avec Safari* , lorsque j'ouvre le courrier j'ai (j'ai changé pour ex « pnom » initiale du prénom et nom) :







Dans les signets club internet ouvre cette page :





L'option affichée est « je partage cet ordinateur » alors que si je sélectionne la première « reconnu automatiquement » ça n'a aucun effet.

* 2  avec Firefox :*
le signet est réglé sur la même adresse et c'est la même chose en dehors de « pnom » qui est aussi dans la case optionnelle.
A la différence de Safari, il n'y a pas de mot de passe pré-rempli. Même si je choisis l'autre option « je suis reconnu automatiquement ».






* 3  Dans le trousseau*, j'ai un fichier internet et dans l'onglet « contrôle d'accès » j'ai choisi la première option « autoriser l'accès à cet élément par toutes les applications » :





*

Conclusion :* 
Donc pour résumer Safari sait (enfin) le faire mais pas Firefox, au secours !


----------



## qsdfg (22 Mars 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> J'ai fait plus que tester la hotline de CI, j'y &#233;tait .
> 
> Il est vrai que dans la boite ou j'&#233;tais, il n'y avais pas de sp&#233;cialiste pour Mac.
> A l'&#233;poque ou j'y travaillais, je ne connaissais pas Mac os X j'&#233;tais un bon windowsien...
> ...



*1 - Le premier test de Zebulon me dit qu'aucun port n'est ouvert, mais pr&#233;cise qu'il serait souhaitable de les masquer afin que le Firewall les cache, mais je ne sais comment faire car pour moi le firewall c'est on ou off.*






*2 - Ils sont super ces tests. Avec Symantec RAS.*


*3 - Pour le mot de passe je n'ai qu'un trousseau et j'ai fait un sujet ci-dessus.


*


----------



## qsdfg (2 Mai 2007)

*En r&#233;f&#233;rence au post n&#176;66 *

Pas de r&#233;ponse 

*Moi j'en ai :*
*Pour le probl&#232;me de port ouvert (proxy...") cela venait d'une application MAMP que je n'utilisait pas (elle &#233;tait l&#224; pour cr&#233;er un site) et tous les ports de ma machine &#233;taient ferm&#233;s sauf l'horloge, et pourtant en supprimant cette application Club Internet me dit qu'il n'y a plus de probl&#232;me. Je n'y comprends rien, mais me voila d&#233;barrass&#233; d'un probl&#232;me.

*Pas de r&#233;ponse pour ce qui est en copie dessus.*
Je peut ouvrir ma boite mail avec Safari (petit gag toutefois car j'ai une page interm&#233;diaire et en cliquant sur Flashmail, j'ai acc&#232;s &#224; ma boite.)






Mais comme j'utilise Firefox, l&#224; &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, le mot de passe n'est pas m&#233;moris&#233; comme avec Safari. 

Dans la fiche du trousseau "contr&#244;le d'acc&#232;s" j'ai coch&#233; la case pour que l'acc&#232;s soit possible de toutes les applications, mais Firefox n'a pas chang&#233; de comportement.

J'esp&#232;re avoir une aide car ici on est &#224; l'&#233;cart des regard, pourtant en haut du tableau.  :-(


----------



## Ax6 (2 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'espère avoir une aide car ici on est à l'écart des regard, pourtant en haut du tableau.  :-(



Tu es pas forcement à l'écart des regard, c'est juste que si on a pas de solution à te donner, on ne réponds pas au post, en tout cas je suis le topic depuis le début, et malheureusement je n'ai pas de réponse a te donner pour ton dernier problème.


----------



## zamal85 (12 Mai 2007)

mes questions portent sur le wifi il fonctionne mais je n'ai pas la clé wep pour débloquer cela il me manque juste la clé wep, j'ai réussi a me connecté sur http://192.168.1.1 mais je ne sais pas quoi faire
je suis sur club internet donc si vous pouvez m'aider se serait super sympa parceque là....je rame!!


----------



## zamal85 (12 Mai 2007)

a noter que lorsque je me connect sur 192.168.1.1 on ne me demande pas de mot de passe ni de code admin


----------



## zamal85 (12 Mai 2007)

bon j'ai trouvé une clé wep à 26 chiffres donc c'est bon
problème lorsqu'il faut que je rentre la lettre S.....elle ne veut pas s'inscrire alors que sur les autres applications elle marche très bien.....j'suis un peu sur le cul!!!!!une solution?


----------



## zamal85 (13 Mai 2007)

j'ai mon code mais le S ne fonctionne pas......donc je ne peu rentrer que 25 chiffres/lettres

si quelqu'un à une soluion...


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mai 2007)

Je vais poser ne question qui semblera peut être ridicule pour certains, mais pour moi, c'est une découverte.
J'avais lu que l'adresse Ip était fixe, hors je viens de constaté qu'à chaque fois que je redémarre mon mac, celle-ci changeait.

*Est-ce une particularité de Club-internet ? 
*
(de toute façon, je me doute que tout est enregistré et que même s'il y a changement on doit pouvoir me retrouver facilement avec les traces sur les serveurs CI, ça ne me dérange pas, je n'ai rien a cacher).

Je pose la question car c'est introuvable dans la recherche Macgé et Google, donne des centaines de milliers de réponses.


----------



## Ax6 (18 Mai 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> j'ai mon code mais le S ne fonctionne pas......donc je ne peu rentrer que 25 chiffres/lettres
> 
> si quelqu'un à une soluion...


 
Normal la clé wep, est créé avec des caractères hexadécimaux, donc des chiffres de 0 à 9 et des lettres, de A à F donc Tu peux utiliser que A,B,C,D,E,F comme lettres, logique que ton S ne marche pas...


----------



## Ax6 (18 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je vais poser ne question qui semblera peut &#234;tre ridicule pour certains, mais pour moi, c'est une d&#233;couverte.
> J'avais lu que l'adresse Ip &#233;tait fixe, hors je viens de constat&#233; qu'&#224; chaque fois que je red&#233;marre mon mac, celle-ci changeait.
> 
> *Est-ce une particularit&#233; de Club-internet ? *
> ...


 

Il y a 2 sorte d'iP (enfin pour l'explication de ton cas) 

La 1&#232;re ip est celle de ta machine : 192.168.1.X (X compris entre 2 et 254) celle-ci peut-&#234;tre fixe ou changer &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage du mac, c'est juste pour nommer ton pc dans ton r&#233;seau local (pour que le modem le reconnaisse et aussi si tu as plusieurs PC (ou Mac) pour qu'ils aient une adresse diff&#233;rente. En avoir une fixe permet d'avoir une connexion plus stable dans certains cas et aussi de pouvoir param&#234;trer des r&#232;gles de redirections et autres r&#232;gles NAT...

La 2&#232;me iP est celle de ton modem, pour que ton modem (ta box, enfin pour dire vrai, c'est l'ip de ta ligne, m&#234;me en changeant de modem, tu garde cette ip je crois) soit reconnu sur le r&#233;seau Clubi (ou tout autre FAI) celle-ci, tu ne peux pas la modifier, et c'est cette iP que tu laisses derri&#232;re toi quand tu es sur Internet.

Il y a bien un moyen de surfer en tant que fant&#244;me (m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'un petit contre temps avant qu'on ne trouve ton ip) c'est d'utiliser des serveurs proxy par lesquels tu passes pour changer d'ip, ainsi ton ip n'est plus celle de ta ligne, mais celle du serveur distant... Mais dans tout les cas, quelqu'un qui veut te trouver (les autorit&#233;s par exemple) peut retracer toutes tes connexions pour remonter &#224; toi... En plus ta connexion est ralentie...

En gros &#234;tre 100&#37; anonyme sur le Web est quasiment impossible... Et en plus si tu n'as rien &#224; cacher, &#231;a sert &#224; rien, et si tu as quelque chose &#224; cacher, ben s'qui est cool, c'est que tu pourras le cacher 15 minutes de plus...Avant qu'on ne te retrouve.


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Il y a 2 sorte d'iP (enfin pour l'explication de ton cas)
> 
> La 1ère ip est celle de ta machine : 192.168.1.X (X compris entre 2 et 254) celle-ci peut-être fixe ou changer à chaque démarrage du mac, c'est juste pour nommer ton pc dans ton réseau local (pour que le modem le reconnaisse et aussi si tu as plusieurs PC (ou Mac) pour qu'ils aient une adresse différente. En avoir une fixe permet d'avoir une connexion plus stable dans certains cas et aussi de pouvoir paramêtrer des règles de redirections et autres règles NAT...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta pédagogie, c'est agréable.
Toutefois, mon mac a une IP fixe pour le réseau (mon modem est aussi routeur) et justement l'*IP du modem change* (c'est ce qui me surprenait)  je pensais que cette IP était fixe (Wikipédia par ex enregistre les IP, mais comme elles changent, si l'on a re-démarré son mac, cela n'est exploitable que par la police ou les services spéciaux. (là je n'ai pas de soucis ). 

Parallèlement à cette histoire d'IP, CI fournit des *DNS* mais parallèlement, dit que ce n'est plus utile de les mentionner. 
C'est ce que j'ai fais et la connection internet fonctionne correctement sans indiquer de DNS. Du coup, je n'y comprends plus rien. A quoi sert donc une DNS, est-ce un vestige du passé ? J'ai l'impression.

DNS, IP, tout cela m'embrouille !


----------



## Ax6 (18 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Merci pour ta p&#233;dagogie, c'est agr&#233;able.
> Toutefois, mon mac a une IP fixe pour le r&#233;seau (mon modem est aussi routeur) et justement l'*IP du modem change* (c'est ce qui me surprenait)  je pensais que cette IP &#233;tait fixe (Wikip&#233;dia par ex enregistre les IP, mais comme elles changent, si l'on a re-d&#233;marr&#233; son mac, cela n'est exploitable que par la police ou les services sp&#233;ciaux. (l&#224; je n'ai pas de soucis ).
> 
> Parall&#232;lement &#224; cette histoire d'IP, CI fournit des *DNS* mais parall&#232;lement, dit que ce n'est plus utile de les mentionner.
> ...



Les DNS sont des serveurs qui transforment les adresses ip des sites web (qui sont de ce genre xxx.xxx.xx.xx comme une ip normale) En leur nom :

En fait google, sa v&#233;ritable adresse est une ip, et les serveurs DNS servent donc &#224; transformer l'url tap&#233; : par exemple http://www.google.fr en son ip pour acc&#233;der au dit-site.

Cette transformation ce fait avec tous les sites, m&#234;me macg&#233;, c'est logique, je pref&#232;re me dire, tiens je vais sur macg&#233;.com plut&#244;t que : je vais sur 88.164.12.234...

Et cette action est transparente pour le surfeur... Il arrive que le desfois certaines personnes n'acc&#232;dent pas &#224; internet, pourtant tout &#224; l'air de fonctionner, et bien c'est le serveur DNS qui foire, et donc impossible de trouver &#224; quoi correspond l'url tap&#233;, genre http://www.monsite.fr


Sinon pour en revenir sur ce que dit CI, le routeur prends directement les serveurs DNS les plus performant au moment de la requ&#234;te... donc tu n'as plus &#224; les rentrer manuellement dans le mac.

Mais tu peux toujours utiliser un serveur DNS que tu trouves performants, si tu en as envi (certains sont plus rapides que d'autres, donc les pages s'affichent plus vite...)


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mai 2007)

*1 - *Oui, je viens de constater qu'*avec les 2 adresses DNS* (principale et secondaire) *le débit était meilleur* d'environ 0,4 à 0,5 méga, c'est peu mais il y a un gain, pourquoi CI ne le dit pas ?
(le débit est d'environ 1,7 à 4 méga [oui l'écart est énorme] contre 10 méga payés dans l'abonnement. Je veux bien comprendre un écart mais là, cela me semble énorme). 
*
 2 -* C'est encore mieux en paramétrant ces DNS dans le modem(Netopia, dans les paramètres avancés) le gain est d'environ 0,4 à 0,7 méga. 
*Il n'y a qu'une seule case que je ne sais remplir "Domain Name"*






Voici l'aide qui est fournie, mais je ne vois pas quoi remplir ?? 





*3 -* Pour en revenir à l'IP, surprise, sur les éléments de mon compte de CI, il y a *une autre adresse IP qui définit ma connexion*.

C'est encore plus confus pour moi !  

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *1 - *Oui, je viens de constater qu'*avec les 2 adresses DNS* (principale et secondaire) *le débit était meilleur* d'environ 0,4 à 0,5 méga, c'est peu mais il y a un gain, pourquoi CI ne le dit pas ?
> (le débit est d'environ 1,7 à 4 méga [oui l'écart est énorme] contre 10 méga payés dans l'abonnement. Je veux bien comprendre un écart mais là, cela me semble énorme).
> *
> 2 -* C'est encore mieux en paramétrant ces DNS dans le modem(Netopia, dans les paramètres avancés) le gain est d'environ 0,4 à 0,7 méga.
> ...




Pour répondre à ta 2ème question : Domain name, je pense que c'est le nom que tu veux donner au DNS (ce n'est que mon avis, moi j'ai pas ce champs... je suis chez 9)

Ensuite pour ta 3ème question, tu n'aurais pas le téléphone via ADSL toi (voip) ?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta 2&#232;me question : Domain name, je pense que c'est le nom que tu veux donner au DNS (ce n'est que mon avis, moi j'ai pas ce champs... je suis chez 9)
> 
> Ensuite pour ta 3&#232;me question, tu n'aurais pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone via ADSL toi (voip) ?



En relisant bien, apr&#232;s 2h de sport Intensif, je viens de voir quelque chose, tu cherches &#224; savoir quelles sont les diff&#233;rentes ip que tu rencontres, tu en trouves 3, j'y avais pas pens&#233; comme &#231;a, mais en fait, pour r&#233;sumer, les 3 ip sont :

- Celle de ton mac : 192.168.1.x
- Celle de ta box : 192.168.1.1 (son ip en temps que machine int&#233;gr&#233; au r&#233;seau) Oui, la clubbox, comme toute box est en fait un modem + un routeur (un tout en un quoi...) c'est comme si tu avais un modem tout simple que tu brancherai &#224; un PC qui ne serai l&#224; que pour partager la connexion en Wifi...
- Celle de ta ligne qui est bizarre et qui identifie ta ligne parmis tous les clients clubi et aussi tous les clients du monde entier de la terre :rateau:

C'est cette ip qui laisse des traces sur les sites que tu visite et qui ne change jamais... il y a des gens qui changent l'ip de leur ordinateur en disant "comme &#231;a ils me retrouveront pas" et bien cette ip est juste pour le r&#233;seau local (&#224; l'interieur de la maison, pour diff&#233;rencier les diff&#233;rents ordinateurs qui seraient connect&#233; au modem-routeur)

En gros, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_ Edit : sur le sch&#233;ma les ip sont diff&#233;rentes, car chaque modem peut avoir sa propre plage d'adresse ip et il faut donc que les 3 premi&#232;res s&#233;quence de nombres (192.168.1.x ou 192.169.10.x soit le m&#234;me entre le routeur et les machines) le 4&#232;me champs (x) doit diff&#233;rencier les machines..._

Et ensuite il faut juste rajouter que pour aller sur internet c'est l'ip de ta ligne utiliser, ip qui se traduit toujours sur les forums avec un smiley montrant un panneau contenant toutes les infos li&#233; &#224; l'utilisateur... 

genre celui-ci :





Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair  (ps ps ps : tu es le seul &#224; voir ton ip, les autres voient leurs ip &#224; eux)
d'ailleurs pour m'auto-corriger, je penses que cette ip change aussi, seulement, les FAI peuvent savoir &#224; tout moment &#224; qui elle appartient suivant l'heure de connexion...


----------



## qsdfg (19 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *
> 2 -* C'est encore mieux en paramétrant ces DNS dans le modem(Netopia, dans les paramètres avancés) le gain est d'environ 0,4 à 0,7 méga.
> *Il n'y a qu'une seule case que je ne sais remplir "Domain Name"*
> 
> ...



***Surprise ce matin après re-démarrage, le débit n'a jamais été aussi bon entre 4 et 5 méga (bon c'est encore loin du théorique de 10 méga, mais je suis content car il n'a jamais été aussi fort).





***Autre surprise, *l'IP est devenu fixe* (alors que j'ai lu qu'il fallait faire appel à des services payants pour cela ) ce n'était pas mon but recherché, mais c'est le constat de mes modifications au *niveau du réglage du modem* dans ses fonctions avancées. (j'y suis allé par tâtonnements, car je n'y connais rien, et c'est sympa car plus simple. 

*Pourquoi les FAI font-ils varier l'IP ? Parce qu'il y a un intérêt que je ne vois pas, ou pour rendre un service payant ?* 



Ax6 a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta 2ème question : Domain name, je pense que c'est le nom que tu veux donner au DNS (ce n'est que mon avis, moi j'ai pas ce champs... je suis chez 9)
> 
> Ensuite pour ta 3ème question, tu n'aurais pas le téléphone via ADSL toi (voip) ?



téléphone via ADSL toi (voip) : non je n'en ai pas, j'ai la ligne de téléphone classique FT.



Ax6 a dit:


> Voilà, j'espère avoir été clair  (ps ps ps : tu es le seul à voir ton ip, les autres voient leurs ip à eux)
> d'ailleurs pour m'auto-corriger, je penses que cette ip change aussi, seulement, les FAI peuvent savoir à tout moment à qui elle appartient suivant l'heure de connexion...



Clair, oui, c'est même remarquable.

Pour voir mon IP, j'utilise 3 possibilités :
*Ma page d'accueil Google dans FF que j'ai personnalisé (module IP/DNS) que l'on trouve à *outils*/page 2
*Un Widget dans le Dashboard (IStat Pro)(sur le site Apple, donc confiance)
*Le site CI grace à son test de débit (l'adresse)


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Pourquoi les FAI font-ils varier l'IP ? Parce qu'il y a un intérêt que je ne vois pas, ou pour rendre un service payant ?*




Alors, je ne suis pas sûr à 100%, mais une explication logique serait que le nombre d'adresses ip alloué sur Terre n'est pas illimité : puisqu'une ip c'est : xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (avec xxx de 0 à 254) 

Ce qui donne 254*254*254*254 adresses ip possible :
Soit plus de 4 milliards de possibilités.

Seulement, certaines plages sont allouées aux serveurs, aux sites web, aux entreprises.

Ce qui fait qu'en fait, il doit pas y avoir assez d'ip pour chaque ligne ADSL, et pour éviter les doublons, il y a un roulement...

Enfin c'est assez obscur mais c'est probable...





qsdfg a dit:


> Pour voir mon IP, j'utilise 3 possibilités :
> *Ma page d'accueil Google dans FF que j'ai personnalisé (module IP/DNS) que l'on trouve à *outils*/page 2
> *Un Widget dans le Dashboard (IStat Pro)(sur le site Apple, donc confiance)




Interressant, je vais voir de plus près iGoogle et sa page d'acceuil personnalisable et le widget.


----------



## qsdfg (19 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> ***Autre surprise, *l'IP est devenu fixe* (alors que j'ai lu qu'il fallait faire appel à des services payants pour cela ) ce n'était pas mon but recherché, mais c'est le constat de mes modifications au *niveau du réglage du modem* dans ses fonctions avancées. (j'y suis allé par tâtonnements, car je n'y connais rien, et c'est sympa car plus simple.



C'est a vérifier car il me semble que parfois c'est la même IP et que parfois elle change. (Mais je confirme avoir lu qu'en payant il est possible d'avoir une IP fixe).

Pour cela je vais vérifier pendant plusieurs jours de suite afin d'être certain que cette IP change, mais comme tu le dis c'est probablement le cas.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Mai 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est a vérifier car il me semble que parfois c'est la même IP et que parfois elle change. (Mais je confirme avoir lu qu'en payant il est possible d'avoir une IP fixe).
> 
> Pour cela je vais vérifier pendant plusieurs jours de suite afin d'être certain que cette IP change, mais comme tu le dis c'est probablement le cas.




Dans le temps ou j'étais chez AOL, j'ai acheté au routeur Linksys, celui-ci se réinitialisé de lui même tous les 10 jours à 1h du mat'... ce qui me faisait bien chier d'ailleurs...

Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire qui la box doit sûrement se réinitialiser de temps à autre et dans la fouler récupérer une nouvelle ip.

En tout cas tu vas être incolable en technologies de ADSL


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

L'adressage IP des FAI est découpé en zone (région, département, ville , quartier) gérer par le masque de sous réseau [effectivement le nombre d'@ n'est pas illimité et certaines plages étant réservées (ip privée) les IP en IPV4 commence à ce faire rare]
Ex d'IP privée:




(Le /xx correspond au masque de sous réseau en notation CIDR soit pour l'exemple cité:
10/8= 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 soit une plage allant de 10.0.0.1 à 10.255.255.254 etc etc...
Pour faire mon chiant:sleep: une IP est codé sur 32 Bits, soit 4 octets de 8 Bits)

Le fait que les FAI ne propose pas systématiquement une IP statique n'est pas un problème en soit car dans 95% des cas, c'est toujours la même IP qui revient, tout simplement car que ce soit une machine  ou un (modem)routeur, il conserve en mémoire sa dernière @ IP pendant un certain temps (quelques minutes en général). Suite à une déconnexion par exemple, le modem fait une requête afin d'avoir à nouveau une @ IP, si celle qu'il possédait n'a pas été attribué à une autre machine entre temps, elle lui est automatiquement ré-attribué, pour faire simple c'est presque comme du DHCP sur un réseau privé.(voir bail dhcp)
Bref cela reste complexe et si je détaille, on y passe 5 jours et tout le monde va finir par dormir. 
Concernant les DNS (Domain Name Server) ceux inscrits en dur dans la Club Box sont ceux de Club Internet, pour accédé au net tu passe par ta box qui est donc ta passerelle, celle-ci interroge les DNS de Club pour la résolution des noms de domaine, c'est pour cela qui ne sert à rien de les renseignés directement sur le Mac, ce sont ceux de la box qui sont utilisés.
Enfin si tu veux tout comprendre, t'a sérieusement du taf.  surtout que l'interface de la Club Box est franchement moisi, perso je l'ai renvoyé au profit de mon bon vieux modem routeur adsl wifi (bon j'ai pas la voip et la téloche, faut dire que j'en fout complet)


----------



## qsdfg (19 Juin 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est a vérifier car il me semble que parfois c'est la même IP et que parfois elle change. (Mais je confirme avoir lu qu'en payant il est possible d'avoir une IP fixe).
> 
> Pour cela je vais vérifier pendant plusieurs jours de suite afin d'être certain que cette IP change, mais comme tu le dis c'est probablement le cas.



* Oui l'IP change. *:rose:



kromozom a dit:


> L'adressage IP des FAI est découpé en zone (région, département, ville , quartier) gérer par le masque de sous réseau [effectivement le nombre d'@ n'est pas illimité et certaines plages étant réservées (ip privée) les IP en IPV4 commence à ce faire rare]
> Ex d'IP privée:
> 
> 
> ...


*
J'ai effectivement du boulot pour tout décrypter, mais j'ai la vie. 

Merci pour cette belle explication.* 



Ax6 a dit:


> En tout cas tu vas être incollable en technologies de ADSL



*Ce qui est écrit juste au dessus, me laisse penser que ce n'est pas pour tout de suite (hihi).*


----------



## melina (25 Juin 2007)

question stupide.

quelqu'un trouve sur le site de club internet o&#249; se d&#233;sabonner ?

&#231;a m'emmerde quand m&#234;me de devoir apeller la hotline pour &#231;a. y'a pas moyen de le faire en ligne ?

edit ; heu bon ben j'ai appell&#233;, sori


----------



## hugolin (10 Septembre 2007)

je suis désolé, je n'ai pas lu tous vos mails, mais voilà, moi je viens d'acheter un macbook et donc de passer dans un autre monde... 

Plein de pb pour configurer mon airpot wi-fi avec CI, donc je les ai appelé 3 fois - ils m'ont carrément fait tout reconfigurer mon modem et aujourd'hui ils me disent que çà vient de safari et qu'il faut que je télécharge internet explorer pour mac - or celui-ci n'est plus dispo....  j'ai donc installé firefox...avant de les rappeler, il y a t'il bien compatibilité avec CI???
sinon en liaison ethernet, çà marche plutôt bien, sauf qu'en général dans yahoo mail par ex, çà coince au bout de 4 clics...donc je peux ouvrir ma boîte de réception, lire l'email et après je ne peux plus répondre!! 

merci de vos avis!!

hugues


----------



## qsdfg (17 Septembre 2007)

hugolin a dit:


> je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, je n'ai pas lu tous vos mails, mais voil&#224;, moi je viens d'acheter un macbook et donc de passer dans un autre monde...
> 
> Plein de pb pour configurer mon airpot wi-fi avec CI, donc je les ai appel&#233; 3 fois - ils m'ont carr&#233;ment fait tout reconfigurer mon modem et aujourd'hui ils me disent que &#231;&#224; vient de safari et qu'il faut que je t&#233;l&#233;charge internet explorer pour mac - or celui-ci n'est plus dispo....  j'ai donc install&#233; firefox...avant de les rappeler, il y a t'il bien compatibilit&#233; avec CI???
> sinon en liaison ethernet, &#231;&#224; marche plut&#244;t bien, sauf qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral dans yahoo mail par ex, &#231;&#224; coince au bout de 4 clics...donc je peux ouvrir ma bo&#238;te de r&#233;ception, lire l'email et apr&#232;s je ne peux plus r&#233;pondre!!
> ...



&#199;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, le probl&#232;me n'est donc pas Firefox.

Pour les mails idem.


----------



## qsdfg (17 Septembre 2007)

Avant son mariage, CI avait annoncé *21 chaînes TV gratuites*, mais comment faire ?

Je ne peut regarder que certains JT (A2 et FR3) ainsi que BFM et La chaîne parlementaire  (très bien d'ailleurs) Je passe par French TV News  ou CocoaJT  (de moins en moins car ça fonctionne mal et moins bien que le précédant.


----------



## qsdfg (22 Septembre 2007)

Depuis peu, avec son mariage avec Neuf, il y a *21 cha&#238;nes de TV gratuite*s.

Je suis tr&#232;s surpris de la *qualit&#233;. Superbe, pas de saccade*, image impec.

J'utilisais 2 logiciels gratuits pour ne pouvoir visualiser que certains journaux t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;s, sauf BFM et la Cha&#238;ne parlementaire (pas mal d'ailleurs) qui pour ces 2 derni&#232;res sont diffus&#233;es en continu.

J'utilise VLC pour visualiser ces cha&#238;nes comme dit ici :
http://assistance.neuf.fr/neuf/tv/tvopc/fichetech.do?id=11805&type=RichDataSheet

*Le gros probl&#232;me c'est que pour obtenir ces renseignements, c'est la gal&#232;re . Il y a eu une annonce avant le mariage avec Neuf, mais depuis rien 
*Il a fallu que j'aille dans un forum de CI que je ne connaissais pas, pour avoir ce tuyau.

http://forum.clubnews.fr/

C'est vraiment dommage, car &#231;a fonctionne avec une belle qualit&#233;.

* En dehors de VLC, je n'ai pas bien compris si l'on pouvait utiliser Firefox ou Itunes (j'ai essay&#233; &#231;a ne fonctionne pas).*


----------



## Lydoue (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Je craque! J'ai passé environ 10H00 aujourd'hui à tenter d'installer la Club Internet Box!

Jusqu'au 30 septembre, j'ai encore Wanadoo... (Branché sur mon vieux PC, mais que je débranche pour configurer la CI Box!) Heureusement!... Ca me permet de consulter le net et de venir ici! Par contre, plus de téléphone car il est maintenant lié à Club Internet. 

Alors, qu'ai-je fait?
J'ai bien suivi toutes les étapes énoncées par le CD d'install et également l'aide que je lisais en parallèle.
Tout semblait réussi puisque les messages m'indiquaient à chaque fois que l'installation était OK, tant pour le modem que pour Airport.
Je dis à chaque fois, car j'ai désinstallé X fois, réinstallé et ai même réinitialisé le modem!
Les voyants Power, ADSL, Ss Fil et Eth 1 étaient bien allumés. 
Par contre, celui du Tél ne s'allume que si je décroche ce dernier, mais il n'y a aucune tonalité! 
Précision, les correspondants peuvent laisser des messages sur la boite vocale, car je les ai consulté par le biais de la boite vocale sur le net.

Pour la Hotline... Vue que le phone dépend de la CI Box... C'est raté!

Précision : J'ai lu toute les proses précédant la mienne... Ca fait peur! 

Je nage littéralement.
Professionnellement, j'ai un absolu besoin du net et du téléphone...

Quelqu'un a t-il quelques conseils à me prodiguer??? 

Merci!


----------



## qsdfg (24 Septembre 2007)

Je ne pourrais t'aider car j'ai mon propre modem et pas le téléphone par le net.


----------



## Lydoue (25 Septembre 2007)

Merci  QSDFG!... Ca y est, plus de problème. Tout fonctionne très bien.
C'était juste une erreur de mot de passe. Je l'avais changé pour la boîte mail, et il fallait donc que je mette le nouveau lors de la configuration du modem. 

En tout cas... Je ne peux que louer CI... Super rapide et efficace... Pourvu que ça dure!!!!


----------



## arar92 (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour.
J'ai l'ADSL haut débit sans souci depuis longtemps chez CI. En revanche, je viens de faire évoluer mon abonnement et recevoir ma TV Box, parce que le commercial m'avait affirmé que c'est TRES FACILE de regarder la TV sur son mac et que tout serait expliqué dans la boîte. Or je viens de la recevoir, il n'y a AUCUNE mention de la façon de la brancher sur mon écran (Apple 23') ou sur mon mac (G4 tour). Question naïve : comment faites-vous pour recevoir la TV depuis la TV-box CI ? (elle sera reliée par ethernet à mon modem CI).
Cela fait des heures que je recherche partout la solution sur internet, sans succès...  Il y a bien une prise USB sur la tvbox mais j'ai lu qu'elle était inactive !


----------



## Lydoue (25 Septembre 2007)

Je sais bien que la hot line est chère... Cependant, la réponse à ma question m'a de suite été fournie par ce biais.


----------



## arar92 (25 Septembre 2007)

Lydoue a dit:


> Je sais bien que la hot line est chère... Cependant, la réponse à ma question m'a de suite été fournie par ce biais.


J'ai plusieurs fois envoyé des courriers pour me faire rembourser tout ou partie de ces factures de hot-line exhorbitantes, *dans la majorité des cas suite à une défaillance de leur réseau ou bien un technicien qui ne connaît pas les macs ou problème non résolu après 30 minutes de tél...*  Depuis en effet j'évite par principe de les appeler, j'essaie par mail mais c'est très long, et évidemment pas possible pour tous les problèmes !


----------



## qsdfg (25 Septembre 2007)

Lydoue a dit:


> Merci  QSDFG!... Ca y est, plus de problème. Tout fonctionne très bien.
> C'était juste une erreur de mot de passe. Je l'avais changé pour la boîte mail, et il fallait donc que je mette le nouveau lors de la configuration du modem.
> 
> En tout cas... Je ne peux que louer CI... Super rapide et efficace... Pourvu que ça dure!!!!



Essaie ça c'est vraiment super
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4413114&postcount=92


----------



## Lydoue (25 Septembre 2007)

arar92... Moi aussi j'évite en principe, suite à de joyeuses factures grâce à la hotline de Wanadoo!... Mais là, j'ai eu du bol. 

qsdfg... Mes neurones doivent fatiguer... Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu m'indiques le lien sur la télé?...


----------



## mieel (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai le dernier macbook et une une connexion internet avec CI... mon réseau WIFI est très bien reconnu MAIS uniquement quand je n'ai aucune protection de mon réseau... cad quand je  retire la clé wep  :eek sinon ça ne marche pas!!!... pas très envie de continuer comme ça....
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider car j'ai beau lire de ci et delà, essayer telle ou telle chose, je n'y arrive pas!...   
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lydoue (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir!

En fait rien ne s'oppose à ce que tu continues ainsi, sauf que... Si tu laisses ta connexion sans protection et que tu vis dans  un coin très habité, tu risques de te retrouver avec X personnes qui se serviront de ta connexion... Et que ça finisse par saturer.

En ce qui me concerne, pas de soucis de ce côté car je vis en montagne, mais en ville, mieux vaut peut être, être prudent...


----------



## mieel (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas à NYC donc ok... 
mais alors pourquoi nous "bassine"-t-on avec cette clé Wep, si rien ne craint vraiment... personne ne peut "infiltrer" mes dossiers persos par exemple?!?...


----------



## Lydoue (1 Octobre 2007)

Là, je ne peux te répondre, je ne suis pas assez qualifiée pour. Désolée.

As tu tout désinstallé et réinstallé?
En dernier ressort, tu peux réinitialiser le modem et tout reconfigurer.

Perso, après avoir eu quelques soucis, j'ai fait tout cela, et finalement mon problème a été résolu en 2 minutes par un appel sur la hotline!... Je sais, ça n'est pas donné, mais pour moi ça a été super rapide et surtout efficace...


----------



## arar92 (11 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un peut me dire &#224; qui adresser une lettre d&#233;non&#231;ant les m&#233;thodes commerciales douteuses (pour rester polie) de Club-Internet-Neuf Cegetel ? Je n'y connais rien, je sais juste qu'un organisme s'occupe de cela ?


----------



## Lydoue (11 Octobre 2007)

Passe un coup de fil à la DGCCRF, ils te diront ça avec exactitude.


----------



## mieel (13 Octobre 2007)

Merci Lydoue! 

J'ai effectivement tout réinitialisé..... mais pas de changement..... il a juste fallu (après pas mal de temps...) que j'aille directement sur la page WLAN des réglages,  pas en passant par 192.168.1.1sinon mes paramètres n'étaient jamais enregistrés...sur mais en allant sur 192.168.1.1/wlanbasic.html et là après apply, une page apparaissait demandant si je voulais changer ces paramètres (yes-no)

Et là ça fonctionne nickel en mettant en share keys


----------



## mieel (13 Octobre 2007)

Arar92, tu peux aller voir par là, http://forum.clubnews.fr/viewtopic.php?t=4742
ça peut eventuellement t'aider..... il semblerait que tu ne sois pas un cas unique....


----------



## arar92 (15 Octobre 2007)

mieel a dit:


> Arar92, tu peux aller voir par là, http://forum.clubnews.fr/viewtopic.php?t=4742
> ça peut eventuellement t'aider..... il semblerait que tu ne sois pas un cas unique....


En effet c'est effarant tout ce qu'on y lit ! 
Mon problème est un peu différent, mais dans le fond c'est idem, un non-respect incroyable même des très anciens abonnés (pour moi plus de 10 ans).


----------



## LoOsTiK-41 (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir!

Voila je suis un heureux possesseur de MacBook depuis février, j'ai une connexion CI 10M (théorique) en WI-FI et je télécharge avec LimeWire. j'ai besoin de configurer ma Club Internet Box (TECOM AH-4222) pour augmenter mon débit parce que la sa avance vraiment à rien (à peine l'équivalent d'un bas débit)...
QUE dois-je faire??? 
Firewall a virer sur la box? 
ou autres? 

Merci!


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2007)

LoOsTiK-41 a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> 
> Voila je suis un heureux possesseur de MacBook depuis f&#233;vrier, j'ai une connexion CI 10M (th&#233;orique) en WI-FI et je t&#233;l&#233;charge avec LimeWire. j'ai besoin de configurer ma Club Internet Box (TECOM AH-4222) pour augmenter mon d&#233;bit parce que la sa avance vraiment &#224; rien (&#224; peine l'&#233;quivalent d'un bas d&#233;bit)...
> QUE dois-je faire???
> ...



Alors, en gros, dans ton job de vendeur au rayon v&#233;lo, tu as besoin d'un logiciel de P2P pour partager de gros fichiers avec tes clients...

Ou alors

Tu as un besoin immoral de pirater une &#339;uvre copyright&#233;, o&#249; des 10 aines (voire 100aines) de personnes bossent dessus  afin de pouvoir nourrir leurs enfants ?

Plus s&#233;rieusement

Rechercher : configurer + routeur 

et voici ce qui arrive :

ceci

Le t&#233;l&#233;chargement nuit &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233;...

Je ne rentrerai pas dans cet &#233;ternel d&#233;bat du : c'est trop cher, donc je t&#233;l&#233;charge...


----------

